# Mono Di twins anyone?



## Deux

I just found out yesterday that I'm having Mono Di twin boys. I'm glad I switched doctors, my first doctor told me I had 2 placentas, and come to find out I only have one!!!!!!! Luckily my husband had the picture from our 9 week ultrasound to show the peri, that helped her make the diagnosis. The US tech kept saying that she couldn't see a membrane, or that is was very thin, Yikes! I just turned 20 weeks today, and I'll be going back to the hospital every 2 weeks to have the fluids checked, and a US once a month.

Anyone else have mono di twins? How did everything go for you?


----------



## _Vicky_

not a clue I had di di - didnt wnat to read and run. I know lots of girls here have identicals so sure they will be along soon xxx


----------



## chetnaz

hey hun, Im expecting mono-di twins boys too! Congrats. Im 29 weeks and 3 days now and so far so good. Like you, one placenta, very thin membrane between them. I get scanned every 2 weeks and it's been going well touch wood. twin 1 is 2lb 11oz and twin 2 is 2lb 9 oz - so very close in size thank god and both growing well. What did you want to know? Any questions or support, feel free to message me. good luck xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Mine are frats, 2 sacs 2 placentas! But I know where I live if the twins share a placenta then they give you a section. It may be different in other places. Not sure if your in UK or not. 

Good luck with the twins, Have you picked out any names yet?


----------



## Deux

Thanks for the replies:) No, I'm not in the UK, but I've wondered if I would have to get a section....I'd prefer not to if possible. Wow Chetnaz, you and your babes are doing great! What has your Dr said about delivering? Will you have a C section? These will be my first children so everything is a bit...overwhelming! I think they are on target with weight...at 20 weeks they weighed 10 oz. and 11 oz. They must really start growing like mad now! This is just a new worry for me.


----------



## chetnaz

I have to say, a multiple pregnancy is a constant worry. Im always worried about their growth or if theyre moving enough, am I feeling both, every pain is a worry as its so much more painful than a singleton pregnancy, so I wonder if its normal or not, but im trying to chill our and relax a bit. 

My consultant has said that there is no reason why I cant have a normal vaginal birth as long as the rest of the pregnancy goes smoothly and if twin 1 is head down. If twin 1 is breech, then it'll be a c-section, but she's hopeful that I wont need one, so we'll see. I thought that i would need a s c-section to begin with but she's reasured me that I can try for a normal birth so fingers crossed. 

So how did you take the news about having identical twins? My hubby was quite anxious to begin with - he kept saying "how will we tell them apart??" lol. xx


----------



## FsMummy

hi i have mono di girls, they are 10 months old now :cloud9: mono di are identicle twins, they share the same placenta but are separated by a membrane so technically are in 2 sacs (more like one big one divided in half by a membrane). over here mono di pregnancies are classed as high risk as there is a chance of ttts (not to scare you but so you can read up on the facts before you hear horror stories etc) pm me with any questions hun i will be happy to help if i can. congrats btw :D


----------



## FsMummy

also, i was not allowed a natural birth because apparently they could get ttts during birth and it could be very dangerous. thats just what my consultant said though


----------



## vineyard

Deux said:


> Thanks for the replies:) No, I'm not in the UK, but I've wondered if I would have to get a section....I'd prefer not to if possible. Wow Chetnaz, you and your babes are doing great! What has your Dr said about delivering? Will you have a C section? These will be my first children so everything is a bit...overwhelming! I think they are on target with weight...at 20 weeks they weighed 10 oz. and 11 oz. They must really start growing like mad now! This is just a new worry for me.

I have a friend who had identicals and they let her delivery vaginally (US). Her twins had ttts and induced at 35 weeks. I had frats. But, both were breech so C section for me!


----------



## Laura2919

FsMummy said:


> also, i was not allowed a natural birth because apparently they could get ttts during birth and it could be very dangerous. thats just what my consultant said though

Your in the UK right??

I was told this when I went for my first ever consultants app that because I was having non id i could deliver vaginally but if I had identicals then I would have to have a section because they could get ttts... Its different all around this country let alone the world lol! Its mad who many different hospitals have different policies!


----------



## chetnaz

I'm in the UK and expecting identical boys but ive been told that I can have a natural birth as long as my pregnancy goes smoothly and twin 1 is head down. She hasnt even mentioned anything about ttts during birth. So as long as all is ok, thats the plan for me.


----------



## FsMummy

at first i was told that as long as one was head down i could deliver naturally and i was so pleased but then i was told it wasnt an option :( i was devestated. now because i had a csection im worried about my next birth, i want a vbac but am worried they will tell me i have to have another section. the consultant said the reason was that they could get ttts during birth but then at a later consultation i was told its unlikely they get ttts at all after 28 weeks.


----------



## chetnaz

It's all very confusing. My consultant didnt mention ttts during labour at all - and to be honest I dont understand how they can get it during labour! I thought ttts is when one twin gets all the nutrients while the other starves and is a low weight, so if all is well throughout the pregnancy, how can ttts affect them in the few hours labour?? :wacko:

So far my consultant has told me several times that as long as all is well during pregnancy and twin 1 is head down then there is no reason why I cant have a natural delivery. In fact when I asked her if there are any increased risk she said no. Im very confused! lol.


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

I'm also having mono di boys! Baby B also has a velamentous cord insert and single umbilical artery...so they've had to watch him for growth but he's always been as big as his brother sometimes an ounce or two bigger! I've worried so much this pregnancy it's crazy, but everything has gone so well. Try to enjoy it because it truly is a miracle!!


----------



## vineyard

I don't think ttts can happen just during labor!


----------



## Deux

Sorry about abandoning the thread, I had some computer issues but all is fine now and I look forward to learning from you all. Thanks for all of your input! I've read up about TTTS..baby B was an ounce smaller last time, and I guess all you can do is hope it doesn't happen since there's no preventing it! It's interesting how different each doctor is in their opinion about delivering twins naturally vs. c section. Worse case would be 1 vaginal and 1 c section, no one would want that! I go in for my next DR visit and scan on Tuesday! Can't wait!


----------



## chetnaz

Deux said:


> Sorry about abandoning the thread, I had some computer issues but all is fine now and I look forward to learning from you all. Thanks for all of your input! I've read up about TTTS..baby B was an ounce smaller last time, and I guess all you can do is hope it doesn't happen since there's no preventing it! It's interesting how different each doctor is in their opinion about delivering twins naturally vs. c section. Worse case would be 1 vaginal and 1 c section, no one would want that! I go in for my next DR visit and scan on Tuesday! Can't wait!

Hello, good to see you around again. Please dont stress over TTTS, you will be watched carefully and my consultant said once you pass over 20 weeks or so the risk reduces. An ounce difference is nothing! That is really good. So far my two have been about several ounces difference between them every time I go to get checked. Two weeks ago twin 1 was 2lb 11oz and twin 2 was 2lb 9 oz, which she said was really good weights for 29 weeks. I've got another scan on thurs and Im hoping theyll be over 3 lb now. Good luck for tuesday. xx


----------

